# Nerve XC oder AM ??



## lobi11 (18. April 2009)

liebe community!

bitte als neuling um eurer hilfe bei meiner kaufentscheidung:

schwanke zwischen Nerve XC 8.0 (habe ich gestern bestellt und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher) und Nerve AM 7.0 oder 8.0.

zur ausgangslage:

41 jahre, 180cm, 78 kg, 

letztes mtb: trek 8000 (baujahr 1991!!, keine federung vorne und hinten)

seit 2004 regelmässig ausdauertraining am rennrad (giant tcr), regelmässig laufen und andere ausdauersportarten

jetzt wieder lust auf mtb bekommen (ideale umgebung hier in salzburg)

bisherige vorerfahrungen mit fullies: stumpjumper fsr comp mit 120 federung hinten und 140 (talas) für einen tag getestet - super erfahrung - macht sehr viel spass (insbesondere auch das runterfahren)

was möchte ich mit meinem zukünftigen bike machen:

- feierabendrunde in der umgebung (schotter, trails)
- spass haben steht im vordergrund (weniger der trainingseffekt)
- hin und wieder bike-urlaub in südtirol, gardasee, mallorca,...
- vielleicht einmal eine transalp

was würdet ihr mit empfehlen - AM oder XC? wenn AM, das 7.0 oder 8.0er ?
ist der unterschied in der dämpfung 120/140 spürbar/relevant ?


die nette dame von canyon gestern hat mich am telefon für das xc gewonnen - ich bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher.

meine bedenken sind: es wäre schade ,bei einer neuanschaffung und bestehendem rennrad als trainingsalternative jetzt in zuwenig federweg zu investieren. auch die 2,4er reifen sind vielleicht ein relevanter spass-faktor ?

oder ist eh kaum ein unterschied zwischen xc und am ?

mir wäre eine möglichst breite allround-lösung die liebste.

vielen dank für eure hoffentlich zahlreichen inputs.

lobi


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2009)

wenn allround, dann nerve am 8.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iznogoud (18. April 2009)

lobi11 schrieb:


> spass haben steht im vordergrund


 
AM

140mm Federweg und die dickeren Pneus sorgen bei den Abfahrten für deutlich mehr Spaß. 
Ich hab letztes Jahr auch wieder Lust aufs Mountainbiken bekommen und ein Nerve AM 9.0 HS bestellt. Der absolute Hammer. Mein altes Fully von 1999 mit 80mm Federweg ist da kein Vergleich.
Du wohnst in Salzburg - keine Frage: AM


----------



## KoyoteKarl (18. April 2009)

Das kommt auch ein bisschen darauf an, welche Sitzposition Du bevorzugst. Das AM hat mir nicht zugesagt, weil die Sitzposition zu aufrecht war. Ich kam mir ein bisschen vor wie ein Opa (Entschuldigung an alle Großväter, die sich hier tummeln). Als Rennradfahrer bist Du eine gestreckte Position gewöhnt.


----------



## CroCop (18. April 2009)

Ich stand vor paar Monaten vor der gleichen Entscheidung wie du und habe mich dann letzendlich für den AM entschieden. Unter dem Strich denke ich mit dem AM mehr Reserven zu haben und keine nennenswerten Nachteile gegenüber den XC.
Also mein Tip, nimm den AM. Allerdings habe ich den 7.0 bevorzugt, aber nur wegen dem Acid Green, finde die Farbe richtig gut 
Schade nur, dass die Lieferzeit so eeeeewig lang ist.


----------



## Langley (18. April 2009)

Federweg hat man nie genug, ausserdem laesst sich die Talas 32 bei den AM´s gut absenken. 7 reicht aber locker, mit 8 beginnt die Luxusklassse.

Oder gleich volles Rohr und das HS AM.

Jedenfalls: Bei den heutigen Rahmengewichten gibts für den Funeinsatz nix mehr gg. die AM zu sagen.

Take care

Langley


----------



## thto (18. April 2009)

AM rockt , XC wäre mir zu direkt !


----------



## Luzio (18. April 2009)

Tendiere selber auch zum AM 7 - allerdings würde mich von den AM 2009 Piloten interessieren, wie sich der Hinterbau so in der Praxis macht - speziell was das Ansprechverhalten und Progression betrifft.


----------



## thaz (18. April 2009)

Ich plage mich schon seit einigen Wochen (oder Monaten?) mit derselben Frage herum - XC oder AM?

Prinzipiell würden mir im Mittelgebirge 120mm Federweg reichen, allerdings hat man dann zumindest das Gefühl, das man keine Reserven für "mehr" hat. Die XC-Modelle scheinen zudem allesamt schon sehr sportlich ausgelegt zu sein - insbesondere der in der höheren Preisklasse (ab 2000) vorhandene Leichtbau stört mich, und die Modelle wirken alle irgendwie "filigran".

Bei den AMs habe ich das Gefühl, etwas sehr solides, nicht so leicht zerbrechliches in der Hand zu haben. Allerdings habe ich auch hier Angst, dass mich im Endeffekt das höhere Gewicht stören wird, oder dass die Sitzposition zu aufrecht ist. Daher werde ich nächste Woche wohl auch mal nach Koblenz fahren, um mir das näher anzuschauen (hoffentlich haben die dort Modelle in XL stehen).
Was ganz klar für AM spricht: Die absolut geile Farbe acid green beim 7.0 - egal wie lang die Wartezeit dafür ist: wenn ein AM, dann dieses! Und wie schon erwähnt wurde, mehr Ausstattung macht im Prinzip keinen Sinn, abgesehen vom 9.0 HS. 

Wenn ich wie du direkt in oder um die Alpen wohnen würde, wäre die Frage längst geklärt: AM. Damit wirst du sicherlich mehr Freude haben!


----------



## lobi11 (18. April 2009)

euch allen vielen dank für eure inputs - ich denke ich werde mal am montag mit canyon telefonieren und eine umbestellung (wahrscheinlich am 7.0) vornehmen.

hoffe inständig dass mir die sitzposition nicht zu aufrecht ist und das rad nicht allzu schwer - aber es wird schon passen.

interessant wäre auch ein erfahrungsbericht eines nerve xc piloten gewesen.

nochmals herzlichen dank - freu mich schon auf mein neues rad

lg aus salzburg

lobi


----------



## pedale3 (19. April 2009)

..zu aufrechte Sitzposition beim AM ist Quatsch. Jedenfalls im Vergleich zum XC.
Hab in Koblenz das XC auf dem Parkplatz probiert und mich später Zuhause doch fürs AM entschieden. Leider waren an dem Samstag nicht beide Bikes in Gr. L in der Ausstellung, hätte an dem Tag gerne verglichen.
Die Bikes sind von der Sitzposition fast gleichwertig. Beim XC werden quasi nur längere Vorbauten montiert.

Ich find, man kann beide nehmen!

Nimm das AM wenn Du Lust auf derbes Gelände und Spielerei mit der Talas hast, nimm das XC wenn es etwas leichter sein soll, z.B. für Marathons etc., und Du keine Lust auf die Gabel Absenkerei hast.

Beim AM hab ich lange gegrübelt ob's nun das 8.0 oder 7.0 sein soll. Die Laufräder im 8.0 sind nämlich auch nicht gerade der Hammer, und die Avid Bremse im 7er reicht vermutlich völlig aus. Im Endeffekt hab ich das 8er genommen, weil ich den Shimano Krempel gut kenne und weils insgesamt etwas hochwertiger ausgestattet ist. Ich würde Dir das 7er AM empfehlen.

/Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaz (20. April 2009)

Was die Geometrie angeht:
Die Front des AMs ist ca. 2,1cm höher (11mm Gabeleinbaulänge + 10mm Steuerrohr) als die des XCs (vorausgesetzt, es sind die gleichen Spacer unter dem Vorbau). Dazu kommt ein um 0,5° flacherer Lenkwinkel sowie ein um 1cm kürzerer Vorbau. Es gibt also schon ein paar Unterschiede über die Vorbaulänge hinaus.

Wie genau sich das auswirkt bzw. ob man das überhaupt merkt, kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen.


----------



## jamesthacruza (20. April 2009)

ich stand anfang jahr vor der gleichen entscheidung xc 8.0 oder am 7.0. Ich habe mich fÃ¼rs xc entschieden und habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut. dies spricht meiner meinung nach fÃ¼rs xc (hab das ding jetzt ausgibig geritten J):

- Gewicht (am Ã¼ber 1 kg mehr und glaub mirs beim uphill ist das ne menge)
- Bin nicht der rumbastler, mich nervt schon der lock-out zu betÃ¤tigen geschweige den federweg umzustellenâ¦ das setup vom xc passt zu jedem gelÃ¤nde. Einfach nur biken, biken, bikenâ¦..
- Das xc ist schnell bergauf und bergab extrem wendig und agil. Mein kollege fÃ¤hrt ein all mountain und ich stehe ihm beim downhill in nichts nach. Wenn das am ein vorteil haben sollte dann nur im downhill, und da sind deine fahrfÃ¤higkeiten meiner meinung nach wichtiger als 2cm mehr oder weniger federweg.
- Sitzposition beim xc ist sehr gut gelungen gute kraftÃ¼bertragung und angenehm sportlich.
- Und das wichtigste fÃ¼r mich war das xc ist der perfekte allrounder. Ich fahre alles, lange touren auf breiten wanderwegen oder singletrails im hausgebirge bis zu steinigstem alpencross. Ein bike alle mÃ¶glichkeiten und dies alles mit dem gleichen setup fÃ¼r alle gelÃ¤ndearten.

Also wenn ich nochmals entscheiden mÃ¼sste, wÃ¼rde ich wieder oder jetzt ohne zweifel das xc wÃ¤hlen.

Viel spass beim bikenâ¦.


----------



## T!ll (20. April 2009)

Du bringst es eigentlich auf den Punkt


----------



## thoms3n (20. April 2009)

werd morgen mein zweites am 9.0 abholen (erstes wurde geklaut) und bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich kein XC nehmen würden, es geht nix über federweg ;-)
Wenn du angst wegen uphill hast dann nimm trotzdem das AM und mach die "schmäleren" 2.25 Reifen drauf...
Ich fahre mit meinem AM meist waldweg rauf Trail runter (auch größere Touren) und werden damit dieses Jahr auch nen Alpencross fahren 

Nur so als Tipp bestell auf jeden Fall ein express bike - oder du wartest ewig.


----------



## Shimmy (20. April 2009)

Ich hab das XC bestellt . Kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten.
Liefertermin 28.4. !!


----------



## knuspi (21. April 2009)

Ich bin mit meinem XC auch sehr zufrieden. Neben dem bereits oben genannten Grund, dass man nichts verstellen muss wenn man mal einen Berg hochfÃ¤hrt, war bei mir auch der Preis ausschlaggebend. Mein XC6 war immernoch 300â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als das gÃ¼nstigste AM.
Wenn man hier manche Kommentare liest muss man denken, dass das XC schon bei einer Bordsteinkante auseinander fÃ¤llt. Das Bike steckt aber einiges weg.

Kurzum: Ich habe die Entscheidung zum XC nicht bereut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lobi11 (21. April 2009)

hilfe - ich kenn mich jetzt gar nicht mehr aus....

heisst wahrscheinlich, dass die geschmäcker verschieden und/oder gar nicht so viel unterschied zwischen dem xc und dem am ist ?!?!

lg

lobi


----------



## knuspi (21. April 2009)

Es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen AM und XC. Die 20 mm Federweg und ca 1 kg mehr Gewicht sollten nicht vernachlässigt werden. Wenn ich mir aber anschaue, was für ein Einsatzgebebiet der Threadersteller hat, würde ich an seiner Stelle zum XC greifen. Nur meine Meinung ...


----------



## pedale3 (21. April 2009)

jamesthacruza schrieb:


> ich stand anfang jahr vor der gleichen entscheidung xc 8.0 oder am 7.0. Ich habe mich fürs xc entschieden und habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut. dies spricht meiner meinung nach fürs xc (hab das ding jetzt ausgibig geritten J):
> 
> - Gewicht (am über 1 kg mehr und glaub mirs beim uphill ist das ne menge)
> - Bin nicht der rumbastler, mich nervt schon der lock-out zu betätigen geschweige den federweg umzustellen das setup vom xc passt zu jedem gelände. Einfach nur biken, biken, biken..
> ...



beim dem AM MUSS ich nix verstellen zum hochkurbeln. Das Vorderrad steigt nicht gerade früh. Ich KANN aber wenn's extrem wird! Genauso gut kann ich ne Tour fahren ohne einmal zu den Federelementen greifen zu müssen.
Klar komm ich die Berge mit dem XC runter. Die frage ist nur: wie? Besser, genauso gut oder schlechter? Da werde ich mit dem AM schon noch mal fahren können wo ich mit nem XC mal kurz absteigen muss. Oder, ich leg mich wg den größeren Reserven das ein oder andere mal weniger auf's Maul.
Der Vorteil des XC ist das ca 1Kg niedrigerere Gewischt. Beim Rahmen trennen XC und AM aber gerade mal 100g (laut Katalog)! Wie es scheint, sind Laufräder und Komponenten des AM robuster ausgelegt.

Habe letztens auch nochmal drüber nachgedacht, welches von beiden Moppeds nun das "bessere" ist, bzw. wo der entscheidende Unterschied liegt. Der wesentliche Unterschied wird darin bestehen, welches Gefühl die Bikes vermitteln. Und das AM vermittelt eine fettere Gelassenheit! Ich steh drauf.

/Pedale.


----------



## thaz (21. April 2009)

Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt:

DT Swiss hat seine X1800 Laufräder (die sind beim XC 8.0 dran) nur bis 90kg zugelassen. Da kommt jeder, der etwas größer und/oder etwas kräftiger ist mit Leichtigkeit drüber, vor allem auf einem Alpencross mit voller Ausrüstung.
Ich beispielsweise wiege "roh" 83 kg bei 1,97m und bin mit 5kg Gepäck und grob geschätzt 2kg Ausrüstung und Klamotten schon bei den besagten 90kg. Und das nur bei einer normalen Tagestour. Im Winter komme ich da locker drüber. 

Das war auch einer der Gründe, warum ich das XC als "filigran" bezeichnet habe. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, welche Gewichtsgrenzen bei den günstigeren Versionen mit Mavic-Felgen gelten und ob man nicht jahrelang ohne Probleme außerhalb dieser Grenzen fahren könnte.

Ich bin auch noch keineswegs entschieden, was die Ausgangsfrage angeht


----------



## T!ll (21. April 2009)

Ich denke mal, egal mit welchem, viel Spaß wird man mit beiden haben

Das XC ist halt der leichte Tourer für lange Etappen, Singletrails, alles was Spaß macht in Kombination mit Kilometerfressen.
Das AM ist auch super zum touren, aber da macht das bergab fahren dann deutlich mehr Spaß als das bergauf fahren.
Die Frage ist einfach, will ich einen leichten Allrounder oder einen eher spaßigeren Allrounder, will ich sportlich fahren und auch mal nen Marathon mit Spaß bei der Sache fahren oder will ich nur zum Spaß raus und es bergab richtig krachen lassen.

"Auf's Maul legen" wird man sich aber wegen 20mm Federweg weniger aber wohl kaum 
Es gibt auch Leute, die versägen mit nem Hardtail Fullyfahrer bergab, kommt einfach auch etwas auf die Fahrtechnik an.

Gruß T!ll


----------



## treter62 (22. April 2009)

Nachdem ich auch lange überlegt habe ob ich das XC 8.0 oder das AM 8.0 nehmen soll habe ich mich dann für das AM 8.0 entschieden. Hauptgrund waren die stabileren Laufräder und die leistungsfähigeren Bremsen. Bis jetzt bin ich ca. 500 km gefahren. Das Bike ist trotz 13 kg (incl. Pedale) sehr agil zu fahren, die Sitzposition ist perfekt, das Fahrwerk mit 140 mm bietet guten Komfort ohne störendes Wippen und hat viel Reserven falls es mal ruppiger wird, die 2,4 Zoll Bereifung hat bei 1,8 bar sehr viel Grip und die Formula The One sind extrem stark. Ich bin mit dem AM 8.0 sehr zufrieden und würde es sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## thaz (22. April 2009)

So, ich habe heute morgen kurzen Prozess gemacht und das Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green bestellt. Mal gucken, wann das gute Stück da ist, ich rechne ehrlich gesagt nicht vor Juli damit - was aber immer noch besser wäre als die Lieferzeit für das Cube Stereo oder ähnliches.


----------



## BillGehts (22. April 2009)

Die meisten von uns werden 20mm Unterschied im Federweg nicht erfahren können, das Mehrgewicht eines AM gegenüber einem XC ist aber für jeden deutlich spürbar. 

Jeder der Ambitionen hat einen Marathon mitzufahren wäre verrückt sich ein AM zuzumuten. Mein XC mit 90-130 mm an der Front fahre ich fast ausschließlich im 110mm Modus. Ich bin mir für auch relativ sicher, dass ich mehr nicht brauche. Wenn es wirklich notwendig wird, dann hole ich mir ein Dreckbike mit 160mm oder mehr und stürze mich den Downhill runter.


----------



## thaz (22. April 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns werden 20mm Unterschied im Federweg nicht erfahren können, das Mehrgewicht eines AM gegenüber einem XC ist aber für jeden deutlich spürbar.
> 
> Jeder der Ambitionen hat einen Marathon mitzufahren wäre verrückt sich ein AM zuzumuten. Mein XC mit 90-130 mm an der Front fahre ich fast ausschließlich im 110mm Modus. Ich bin mir für auch relativ sicher, dass ich mehr nicht brauche. Wenn es wirklich notwendig wird, dann hole ich mir ein Dreckbike mit 160mm oder mehr und stürze mich den Downhill runter.



Da hast du wohl Recht, wenn ich ambitioniert Marathons fahren wollte, würde ich mir kein AM holen. Das hätte die Entscheidung erheblich einfacher gemacht, aber ob ich jetzt 10 Minuten länger für 1000 Hm brauche oder nicht, war mir relativ egal. 
Für ein AM ist das Nerve aber immer noch recht leicht und flink, daher werde ich, wenn ich dann doch Lust darauf bekomme, auch einen Marathon damit fahren. In der Bildergalerie gab es vorgestern Bilder von einem AM und einem Torque auf einem Marathon - man kann sich auch künstlich einreden, dass die Räder zu schwer dafür sind.

Wie schon erwähnt wurde, ist die Kaufentscheidung oftmals nicht der Federweg, sondern die stabileren Komponenten - siehe mein Post über die DT Swiss Laufräder.


----------



## vitello (22. April 2009)

Seit ich mein 2009er AM HS habe steht mein Spectral nur noch in der Ecke ...soviel zum Thema Gewichtsunterschied 
Das AM macht einfach nur megaviel Spaß und bislang hab ich jede Tour geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillGehts (23. April 2009)

Ans Ziel kommt man schon, fragt sich nur wie. Der Vergleich mit dem Spectral war auch deshalb schlecht weil das gar keinen wirklichen Gewichsvorteil bringt. Es vereint im Gegenteil die Nachteile des "Leichtbaus" (Carbon) mit unnötig hohem Gesamtgewicht. 

Ich will Euch ja das AM auch nicht ausreden, aber für 95% sind 100mm Federweg mehr als ausreichend. Heult nicht rum wenn Euch der Bock in 2 Jahren doch zu schwer ist.


----------



## KoyoteKarl (23. April 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Ich will Euch ja das AM auch nicht ausreden, aber für 95% sind 100mm Federweg mehr als ausreichend. Heult nicht rum wenn Euch der Bock in 2 Jahren doch zu schwer ist.


 
Finde ich eigentlich auch, hab mich nur nicht getraut, sonden schon befürchtet, ich müsste mein neues Nerve MR in die Ecke stellen. Dabei fährt es sich absolut top.


----------



## vitello (23. April 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Ans Ziel kommt man schon, fragt sich nur wie. Der Vergleich mit dem Spectral war auch deshalb schlecht weil das gar keinen wirklichen Gewichsvorteil bringt. Es vereint im Gegenteil die Nachteile des "Leichtbaus" (Carbon) mit unnötig hohem Gesamtgewicht.
> 
> Ich will Euch ja das AM auch nicht ausreden, aber für 95% sind 100mm Federweg mehr als ausreichend. Heult nicht rum wenn Euch der Bock in 2 Jahren doch zu schwer ist.



Titelthema ist "XC oder AM"
Das Spectral ist in etwa gleich schwer wie das XC und verfügt ebenso über 120mm FW ...die Geometrie is in etwa gleich ...warum also meinst du dass mein Vergleich schlecht war? Mein AM is nun gute 2,5kg schwerer was dem Fahrspaß aber keinen Abbruch tut ...im Gegenteil!
Mag sein dass du mit 100mm glücklich bist ...ich wärs nicht nachdem ich den Spaßfaktor von 140mm kennengelernt habe.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2009)

Nebenbei machen die Reifen zwischen XC und AM einen Unterschied von 180g aus. Den darf man also gleich mal abziehen.

Dann hat das XC7 einen ziemlich "papierigen" Laufradsatz, ich denke mal die SUN auf dem AM7 sind ne Ecke breiter und stabiler.

Es kommt einfach darauf an, was man MAXIMAL mit dem Rad machen will.

Ich hab mir in mein damaliges XC6 am Gardasee die eine oder andere Macke ins Laufrad getackert.

Ich bin also auch von XC auf AM umgestiegen (haben den ach so schlechten 2008er AM Rahmen) und bin sehr zufrieden damit und das obwohl in Karlsruhe vor Ort das Mittelgebirge 20km weg ist.

Gewicht wird für den Normalo aus meiner Sicht im Allgemeinen überschätzt. So lange man nicht tragen muss merkt man es schlicht nie, außer man hat Laufräder aus Blei.


----------



## vitello (23. April 2009)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Gewicht wird für den Normalo aus meiner Sicht im Allgemeinen überschätzt. So lange man nicht tragen muss merkt man es schlicht nie, außer man hat Laufräder aus Blei.



Volle Zustimmung! Wobei schwere Laufräder nen Dampfwalzencharakter verleihen


----------



## BillGehts (23. April 2009)

Mal sehen wann sich die ersten AM Fahrer aus Hamburg melden, die ohne AM keine Bordsteinkante mehr runterkommen und sich zuvor Dellen in die Laufräder des XC gefahren haben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2009)

Ochje, Gewicht.

Am Rad:
- Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug mit Halterung 300g-400g.
- kleine Pumpe mit Halter, 100g.
- Flaschenhalter und leere Flasche: 150g.

An mir:
- bis zu 3kg zu viel an der Wampe.
- Schuhe, ??? g, da kann man auch schnell mal 100g und mehr sparen oder fahrt ihm immer mit den Carbon Rennschuhen?
- Rucksack, 300g - 1kg, je nachdem ob ich den mit Rückenprotektor (der Freundin zu Liebe und meinem Rücken) oder den leichten nehme, je nach Einsatzgebiet.
- Trinken, 0,7kg-2,5kg Wasser.
- Essen, mindestens 4 Riegel, eher auch was gescheites bei einer größeren Tour, 300g+.
- Protektoren (Gardasee, etc.), wenn mir meine Haut lieber sind als alles andere.
- ...

Macht euch wegen dem Gewicht nicht ins Hemd, keine will hier Olympisches Gold.

Außer beim Tragen merkst du den unterschied von einem Kilo nicht.


----------



## Stromberg (23. April 2009)

Ich stehe/stad vor der gleichen Wahl. Das Gewicht an sich macht IMHO keinen großen Unterschied. Da spielt eher der sportliche Hintergrund und die anderen Räder, die man nutzt eine Rolle. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich ein HT mit unter 9 kg und ein RR mit unter 7 kg habe und lange Jahre Rennen auf Straße und MTB gefahren bin. Daher habe ich es gern etwas sportlicher und ein Gewichtsunterschied zum HT von ca. 4 kg ist schon nicht wenig. Ich habe mich jetzt für etwas mehr Sicherheit und für ein XC entschieden. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es mir vom Handling her zusagt einfach größer. Falls ich dann doch der Spielerei verfallen sollte, muss eben was mit mehr Federweg her.

Ein zusätzlicher Faktor für mich waren die Gabeln bzw. Laufräder. Ich habe viele LRS mit Schnellspannern im Keller und die AM nutzen durchweg Steckachsen. Damit wäre ein LR-Tausch zwischen den Rädern unmöglich und ich würde schon gern die Option haben, bei ner einfacheren Tour nicht den 1800 g LRS nehme zu müssen.


----------



## schappi (23. April 2009)

Richtig!!
Du hats es genau auf den Punkt gebracht.

Den Unterschied in der Geo und im Federweg merkt man viel stärker als das Gewicht.
Diese von den Bikebravos angeheizte Leichtbauschwuletten Diskussion über das Gewicht (huuh 100g zu schwer, ohh geht ja garnicht, muss Titanschraube oder Präserreifen her) geht mir inzwischen so auf den Keks.
Hier das Bild des FF Hinterreifens eines Kumpels, der mit seinem 9kg Leichtbaubike (mit dem er sonst nur Rennen fährt) mal einen Trail gefahren ist, den er mit seinem 16kg Enduro mit 40 KM/h nimmt.
Ist ganzschön böse ausgegangen:




Leichtbau hat meiner Meinung nach nur im Rennen seine Existenzberechtigung

Gruß
Schappi
P.S: das Gewicht (9kg) des Bikes haben sich beim nach Hause tragen (5km) sehr positiv ausgewirkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (23. April 2009)

Verstehe ich nicht.
Was war da jetzt genau der Leichtbau-Grund wegen dem es dann den Reifen so zerlegt hat?


----------



## BillGehts (23. April 2009)

Tja, da ist halt mal ein Reifen kaputt gegangen. Wäre das beim AM nicht passiert? Die Argumente werden immer stumpfsinniger.


----------



## lobi11 (23. April 2009)

schön wäre es, wenn mal jemand antworten würde, der beide räder (am und xc) gefahren hat und wirklich einen vergleich ziehen kann (und nicht seine kaufentscheidung verteidigen muss ;-) )

wenn nämlich wirklich nur 1 kg gewichtsunterschied ist, dann hätte ich das gefühl, mit dem am einfach noch reserven in punkto federweg und stabilität zu haben. anderseits werde ich viele ziele von salzburg aus direkt mit dem rad anfahren (schon mal 25 km hinweg und 25 km retour) - ob ich mir da nicht mit dem AM ein ei lege  und das XC doch die insgesamt bessere wahl ist ?????

2x habe ich den telefonservice von canyon schon in dieser frage zu rate gzogen - für die war AM für mich überhaupt kein thema ("nur wenn man 80% abseits aller wege fährt und/oder bikepark") und sie haben mir alle das XC empfohlen.

aber irgendwie habe ich die sache noch nicht abgeschlossen - eure dankenswerterweise zahlreiche und heisse diskussion hat mich leider nicht wirklich schlauer gemacht.

kann man eigentlich auf´s XC auch 2,4 reifen rauftun oder wäre es umgekehrt (2,25 auf´s AM) gescheiter - so als XC/AM-salomonische hybridlösung für entscheidungsschwache/unfähige ?

danke 

lobi


----------



## knuspi (23. April 2009)

lobi11 schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich auf´s XC auch 2,4 reifen rauftun oder wäre es umgekehrt (2,25 auf´s AM) gescheiter - so als XC/AM-salomonische hybridlösung für entscheidungsschwache/unfähige ?


 
Die 2009er XC Modelle sind auch für 2,4er Reifen freigegeben.


----------



## PioneerPixel (23. April 2009)

Hi,
ich interessiere mich auch für die beiden Canyon Bikes.
Wenn ich hier so lese weiß ich garnicht mehr welches Bike mit ehern gefallen würde.

Aktuell fahre ich ein Specialized HardRock Comp von 2002/03 mit 23" Rahmen und 2.25 Reifen was gut 13kg bringt. Der Rahmen ist für mich zu groß 22" oder 21" würden mir locker reichen mit 95cm Schrittlänge. )
Marathons fahre ich keine da ich das Kräfte- bzw. Außdauermessen nicht so toll finde. Spaß muss das Biken machen. Allerdings fahre ich gerne Ambitioniert. D.h. auf meiner Feierabend Runde versuche ich schon mit 25iger Schnitt durchzukommen. Aber der Spaß liegt mehr im Ambitioniertem Antritt und nicht in der Schnittgeschwindigkeit.
Ich wohne in NRW also im Flachland hab aber vor die ein oder anderen Touren in der Eifel und Sauerland zu fahren. 

Jetzt bin ich mir natürlch unsicher ob Nerve AM 7.0 in XL oder das Nerve XC 7.0 in XL  da gibts ja auch nen preislichen unterschied.  

Aber wäre ich mit dem etwas schwereren Bike und den leicht breiteren reifen wirklich spürbar langsamer auf ebenen Forstwegen ?


----------



## thaz (23. April 2009)

Der Rahmen hat zwar eine 2,4" Reifenfreiheit, aber die Felgen noch lang nicht. Ich würde z.B. auf die Mavic 317 auf keinen Fall 2,4" Reifen draufziehen. Selbst die DT Swiss X1800 sind nur bis 2,35" freigegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. April 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> Was war da jetzt genau der Leichtbau-Grund wegen dem es dann den Reifen so zerlegt hat?



Der Leichtbaureifen in Verbindung mit den Leichbaufelgen!
Da hats nähmlich den Reifen von der Felge gedrückt und der Schlauch hat sich an der V- Brake aufgeschlitzt


----------



## schappi (23. April 2009)

lobi11 schrieb:


> schön wäre es, wenn mal jemand antworten würde, der beide räder (am und xc) gefahren hat und wirklich einen vergleich ziehen kann (und nicht seine kaufentscheidung verteidigen muss ;-) )
> 
> wenn nämlich wirklich nur 1 kg gewichtsunterschied ist, dann hätte ich das gefühl, mit dem am einfach noch reserven in punkto federweg und stabilität zu haben. anderseits werde ich viele ziele von salzburg aus direkt mit dem rad anfahren (schon mal 25 km hinweg und 25 km retour) - ob ich mir da nicht mit dem AM ein ei lege  und das XC doch die insgesamt bessere wahl ist ?????
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal die Bilder an. Das ist Nähe Salzburg Bluntautal hoch zum Stahlhaus. Wenn dú dies Trails runter mit Spass fahren willst, solltest du das AM nehmen:


----------



## vitello (23. April 2009)

Noch ein "Pro AM" -Argument ...und auch desswegen hab ich ein AM gekauft ...die Bremsen (bei mir die the one) sind wenigstens gscheit dimensioniert.


----------



## Langley (23. April 2009)

Schappi, tolle Bilder.

Wenn es um solch tolle Trails geht wuerd ich glatt ein Torque ES dem AM vorziehen. Macht bestimmt noch nen Tick mehr Spass.

Take care

Langley


----------



## schappi (23. April 2009)

Das Problem  ist nur das man ca. 3 Std hochkurbeln muss.
Ich hatte natürlich auch das Torque mit für die richtig netten Trails anschließend in Saalbach:


----------



## Langley (23. April 2009)

Wow WoW WoW, da würd ich sooooooo gern mit dem Ltd. runterjagen...

Bin neidisch, muss noch bis Mitte Juni auf Whistler warten.

Langley


----------



## schappi (23. April 2009)

Hier noch ein paar zum neidisch machen:












Das ist übrigens Varadero, der in Salzburg wohn den Guide gemacht hat und von dem die tollen bilder gemacht wurden:


----------



## schappi (23. April 2009)

Langley
wenn du Lust hast, dann komm doch mal zu uns in den Deister,
da gibt es dutzende von Trails, auf denen du dein LTD artgerecht bewegen kannst:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5TwWeeI5ss"]YouTube - Biken im Deister[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfKX0SpnSmg&feature=related"]YouTube - Deister "Fast & Furious" by Alex & Chris[/ame]

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## thaz (23. April 2009)

Das sind ja unverschämt geile Bilder!
Ich denke, das waren bisher die besten Argumente in diesem Thread. Bilder sagen eben doch mehr als Worte


----------



## brainiac5 (23. April 2009)

Unbestritten: Schöne Bilder! Phantastische Trails, aber nix für was man unbedingt ein AM braucht, das geht auch mit einem Hardtail..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (23. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Der Leichtbaureifen in Verbindung mit den Leichbaufelgen!
> Da hats nähmlich den Reifen von der Felge gedrückt und der Schlauch hat sich an der V- Brake aufgeschlitzt



Hmm, scheint mir eher, daß er dann mit zuwenig Druck fuhr.


----------



## schappi (23. April 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Hmm, scheint mir eher, daß er dann mit zuwenig Druck fuhr.



Was ist bei dir zu wenig Druck?
2,5 bar bei 75kg?


----------



## schappi (23. April 2009)

brainiac5 schrieb:


> Unbestritten: Schöne Bilder! Phantastische Trails, aber nix für was man unbedingt ein AM braucht, das geht auch mit einem Hardtail..!



Du hast recht:
Klar man kann alles mit dem Hardtail fahren,
Die Frage ist nur wie anstrengend ist das und kann man das genießen?
Fährst du 5000hm am Tag auf Trails  bergab?
Wenn ja wie fühlst du dich danach?
Machen Wurzeltreppen mit einem Hardtail mit 80-100mm Gabel Spass?

In meinem Falle ist das so:
wenn man die 50 überschritten hat muss man abnehmende Beweglichkeit durch zunehmenden Federweg ausgleichen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. April 2009)

lobi11 schrieb:


> schön wäre es, wenn mal jemand antworten würde, der beide räder (am und xc) gefahren hat und wirklich einen vergleich ziehen kann (und nicht seine kaufentscheidung verteidigen muss ;-) )


Hab ich doch schon mal geschrieben.

Ich hatte ein leicht getuntes (Kurbel, Kassette, Lenker) XC6 mit 100/115mm und habe jetzt ein AM (ca. AM8 auch wenns anders heißt).

Das 1kg mehr hat mich nie gestört (außer wenn es wirklich ans Tragen geht).
Die absenkbare Gabel ist ein Segen (auch auf Strecke im Flachen, dann fahre ich nämlich mit 120mm vorne und damit deutlich sportlicher).
Die Geometrie habe ich durch einen 1cm längeren Vorbau etwas gestreckt, aber ich habe auch extrem lange Arme!
Die 3,5cm mehr am Hinterbau merke ich deutlich weniger als die 4cm vorne. Liegt aber auch daran das mein Baujahr einen etwas "klemmende" Auslegung am Heck hatte. Das könnte feinfühliger sein.
Das XC hatte mit 2,4ern nach einer Woche Gardasee schon Dallen in der Felge. 2,4er waren eigentlich schon über Limit für die Felge.
Das AM hat nix an den Laufrädern, einmal nach 500km leicht nachzentriert, aber auch nur, weil ich nen Woodstickemergencybrake gemacht habe und mir dabei zwei Speichen abgeknallt sind.

Die neuen XC haben allerdings 120mm. Das könnte MIR zusammen mit einer absenkbaren Gabel (90-130 oder 80-120) ausreichen, aber NICHT mit den "Papierfelgen." Also Update von Felgen und Gabel und damit nicht sinnvoll.

Mein nächstes Rad wird wieder in der AM Klasse liegen, sofern es irgendwann mal eines gibt.


----------



## schappi (23. April 2009)

FloImSchnee
hat übrigens den Trail im Bluntautal (bilder mit Tragepassage) noch bis zum Gipfel erkundet und ist ihn gefahren (mit dem AM allerdings mit Lyrik gabel)





18491411.jpg[/IMG][/URL]








Die Bilder sind aus dem Album von FloImSchnee

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Langley (23. April 2009)

Wahnsinn !

Was ist denn das für eine Camera ? Die Bilder sind soooo cool!

Langley


----------



## ArthurGordonPym (23. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


>



Wow, Hut ab, die Hütte links ist dann das Stahlhaus von oben und im Rücken ist das Hohe Brett.  Jetz sag aber bitte nicht, dass der Flo dan Ausflug in die Wolken gemacht hat und das Brett (2340 hm) gleich mitgenommen hat. Hey aber wurde das überhaupt dann schon Bike-erstbestiegen? Dafür wär das XC nämlich in der Tat die falsche Wahl.


----------



## keyoshix (23. April 2009)

Sehr interessant dieser Fred da mich die gleiche Frage beschäftigt.

Nun meine spannende Bonusfrage: angenommen ein "Freund" würde um die 105kg Roh wiegen (zzgl. Klamotten, Rucksack, etc.), wäre dann ein XC überhaupt tauglich? Oder müsste sich mein "Kumpel" doch eher das AM holen?


----------



## BillGehts (23. April 2009)

Wenn Du wirklich 105kg wiegst würde ich kein XC fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaz (23. April 2009)

keyoshix schrieb:


> Sehr interessant dieser Fred da mich die gleiche Frage beschäftigt.
> 
> Nun meine spannende Bonusfrage: angenommen ein "Freund" würde um die 105kg Roh wiegen (zzgl. Klamotten, Rucksack, etc.), wäre dann ein XC überhaupt tauglich? Oder müsste sich mein "Kumpel" doch eher das AM holen?



Der Rahmen würde das wahrscheinlich aushalten, die Laufräder würden aber bei artgerechter Haltung sehr schnell das Handtuch werfen. Genauso würden die Bremsscheiben zu klein sein. Allerdings bewegst du dich mit diesem Gewicht auch im Grenzbereich vom AM, wenn man den Grenzbereich als Garantiebereich definiert.


----------



## keyoshix (24. April 2009)

Also bin ich zu schwer für diese Bike Welt? ... Bin ein wenig geschockt


----------



## knuspi (24. April 2009)

Gehört jetzt zwar nicht so ganz hierher, aber was für Laufräder wären denn für mein XC zu empfehlen, wenn sie auch etwas mehr aushalten sollen und evt. mal 2,4er Reifen drauf sollen? Das Gewicht sollte natürlich trotzdem im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## schappi (24. April 2009)

keyoshix schrieb:


> Also bin ich zu schwer für diese Bike Welt? ... Bin ein wenig geschockt



Quatsch!!!
bin auch ein 0.1tonner und fahre das AM seit 2005 ohne irgendein Problem!!
Das AM ist genau das Richtige!
Das Torque FR habe ich mir geholt, weil ich mit 52 Jahren noch mit der Hüpferei und dem FR angefangen habe.
dazu noch ne knitterfreie Pudelmütze und nen paar protektoren und es passt schon:
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. April 2009)

ArthurGordonPym schrieb:


> Wow, Hut ab, die Hütte links ist dann das Stahlhaus von oben und im Rücken ist das Hohe Brett.  Jetz sag aber bitte nicht, dass der Flo dan Ausflug in die Wolken gemacht hat und das Brett (2340 hm) gleich mitgenommen hat. Hey aber wurde das überhaupt dann schon Bike-erstbestiegen? Dafür wär das XC nämlich in der Tat die falsche Wahl.



Doch,
das ist Flo völlig Schmerzfrei, hier für dich zum Nachfahren:



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. April 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Wahnsinn !
> 
> Was ist denn das für eine Camera ? Die Bilder sind soooo cool!
> 
> Langley



glaube er benutz dies dafür:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (24. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> glaube er benutz dies dafür:



Ganz einfach ...eins der geilen Bilder rechte Maustaste "speichern unter" ...irgendwo ...dann rechtsklick auf Bilddatei ...Eigenschaften ...und tataaaaa "Nikon D80" und alle Einstellungen gibts auch dazu


----------



## thaz (24. April 2009)

keyoshix schrieb:


> Also bin ich zu schwer für diese Bike Welt? ... Bin ein wenig geschockt



So habe ich das nicht gemeint. Das AM würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Mit Grenzbereich/Garantiebereich meinte ich, dass selbst die stabilen Laufräder "nur" bis 110 kg vom Hersteller zugelassen sind (beispielsweise DT Swiss EX1750). Da wirst du mit Ausrüstung hinkommen, aber ich denke mal, du wirst damit trotzdem sehr lange ohne Probleme fahren können.
Der Rahmen und die Federelemente sollten das locker wegstecken, aber da kenne ich keine genauen Garantiebestimmungen. 

@knuspi: Die DT Swiss EX1750 wären sehr zu empfehlen, sind aber auch äußerst teuer im Retail-Markt und sagen vom Design her nicht jedem zu. Ansonsten evtl. die XT-Systemlaufräder oder ein Custom-Aufbau mit DT-Swiss 5.1d Felgen (die 4.2d würde ich auch nicht unbedingt für 2,4er Reifen empfehlen) und entsprechend hochwertigen Naben. 
Ich bin da auch noch etwas auf der Suche, da ich in meinem AM sicherlich nächste Saison die schweren Räder gegen etwas leichteres, aber genauso stabiles tauschen werde.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2009)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Gewicht wird für den Normalo aus meiner Sicht im Allgemeinen überschätzt. So lange man nicht tragen muss merkt man es schlicht nie, außer man hat Laufräder aus Blei.


Sehe ich auch so. 
Geometrie ist wichtig. 

Und da wird's ja interessant, der Sitzwinkel ist nämlich beim AM bei abgesenkter Gabel steiler als beim XC. D.h. zumindest von dieser Seite aus würde das AM das bergauffahren sogar erleichtern... 

Schlussfolgerung: den Unterschied bergauf zw. XC u. AM spürt man wohl in erster Linie beim Tragen. 



lobi11 schrieb:


> ...anderseits werde ich viele ziele von salzburg aus direkt mit dem rad anfahren ...


Ich bin auch schon öfter mal Salzburg - Bad Ischl gefahren, noch dazu mit Freeridereifen. Kein Problem.
(schon klar, dass das keine recht hilfreiche Aussage ist, aber es ging tatsächlich deutlich besser als erwartet und kaum schlechter als mit meinem Race-Hardtail)



ArthurGordonPym schrieb:


> Wow, Hut ab, die Hütte links ist dann das Stahlhaus von oben und im Rücken ist das Hohe Brett.


Ah, da kennt sich einer aus: stimmt genau.



ArthurGordonPym schrieb:


> Jetz sag aber bitte nicht, dass der Flo dan Ausflug in die Wolken gemacht hat und das Brett (2340 hm) gleich mitgenommen hat.


Leider nein. Mein Umkehrpunkt war auf rund 1950m. Ab dieser Stelle mussten die Wanderer dann auch ihre Hände benutzen -- nicht mehr fahrbar. 

Allerdings werde ich demnächst einen anderen rund 2300m hohen Gipfel dort in der Nähe befahren. Wenn der Schnee weg ist - also vermutlich im Juli... 
Das wird eine "nette" Tour -- 1000hm biken, 800hm tragen und je nach Gestaltung zw. 75 und 100km. Da muss ich erst wieder meine Kondition auffrischen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> @knuspi: Die DT Swiss EX1750 wären sehr zu empfehlen, sind aber auch äußerst teuer im Retail-Markt und sagen vom Design her nicht jedem zu.


Der Preis ist wirklich grauslich. 

Da finde ich die div. Nope-LRS von actionsports.de interessanter!

Z.B...
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-black-red-Edition::21000.html
(22,6mm Maulweite bei 1770g für LRS lt. Hersteller)
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...Mack-disc-Laufradsatz-in-3-Farben::15782.html
(Track Mack: *26,4mm Maulweite *bei 1990g für den ganzen LRS, großartig!)


----------



## knuspi (24. April 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Der Preis ist wirklich grauslich.
> 
> Da finde ich die div. Nope-LRS von actionsports.de interessanter!
> 
> ...



Der DT Swiss EX1750 Laufradsatz würde mir sogar sehr gut gefallen, aber der Preis ist echt nicht ohne. Außerdem kommt der mir für ein XC fast schon wieder etwas oversized vor. 

Die Nope-Laufradsätze sehen auch schick aus. Auch mein Geldbeutel nickt da freundlich mit seinem Kopf 

Naja, diese Saison müssen die XT-Naben und Mavic 317er Felgen noch reichen. Nach dem Bikekauf ist erstmal wieder sparen angesagt ...

Aber trotzdem Danke für die Antworten


----------



## sugarbiker (24. April 2009)

Auf meinem 2006er XC7 war das Hinterrad (Sun Ringle) das Sorgenkind,
die Abdichtung der Lager miserabel und ständig Speichen locker.
Seit dem Einbau eines 5.2d/340er Laufrad von actionsports ist ruh !
Performancegewinn Bergab mit 2,4 NN ist immens !

Außerdem passt das Hinterrad ins nächste AM....


----------



## lobi11 (30. April 2009)

danke an alle für die inputs - habe heute vormittag von xc 8.0 auf am 8.0 gewechslt und freu mich schon auf das radl!
lg

markus


----------



## freddi1001 (4. April 2010)

Hi!
Hat das XC denn eigentlich merkbar bessere uphill Eigenschaften?
MfG Fred


----------



## SchillDie (5. April 2010)

Spass!!?? Nimms AM!  Für den Rest hast doch das Rennrad


----------



## Pioneer-dC (19. April 2011)

Hey Leute!

Sry, aber ich muss leider diesen Uralt-Thread ausgraben 

Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung Nerve AM 5.0 oder Nerve XC 6.0

Beide sind vom Preis her gleich...aber welches haltet ihr für besser?

lg
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (20. April 2011)

stell doch bitte nicht sone frage. "besser" kann man nicht einfach so bestimmen.

man muss immer abwägen für was man ein bike braucht.

wenn du ne antwort willst, nimm das xc. für kleines geld würd ich immer die variante mit weniger gewicht/federweg nehmen


----------



## fiesergeschmack (20. April 2011)

ich stehe gerade vor fast der gleichen entscheidung (beide als 6.0er). vom einsatzbereich wÃ¤re das xc sicherlich besser geeignet, aber mir ist das schwarz ehrlich gesagt zu langweilig und dieses gold geht gar nicht. das grÃ¼n des am hingegen ist schon der hammer; allerdings wiegt das am fast 1kg mehr und ist auch erst in einigen wochen verfÃ¼gbar. die sitzpostion dÃ¼rfte ziemlich gleich sein; ich habe die beiden rÃ¤der gerade einmal in photoshop Ã¼bereinander gelegt und ausser der wippe gibt es in den abmessungen eigentlich keinen unterschied (der knick im sitzrohr macht so gut wie nichts aus). es gibt eigentlich nur mehr federweg. 
ALSO entweder eine nicht so tolle farbe, aber sofort abholen und leicht, oder 300â¬ mehr, wartezeit, mehr gewicht aber dafÃ¼r ne geile farbe. hmmmm.


----------



## Pseide (21. April 2011)

Also das matte schwarz, sieht schon sehr rattig aus !


----------



## Langley (21. April 2011)

Zur Farbe: Grundsaetzlich ist "anodisiert" wesentlich haltbarer als Lack.

Das schwarz haben wir auch an unserem ES (heute AM) von 2007 und das Bike ist am Rahmen nach wie vor tadellos!

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Schibbie (21. April 2011)

mach dir wegen der lieferzeit keine gedanken. hab gestern ein xc 7.0 bestellt und obwohl es ein express bike ist, ists erst in kw 20 verfügbar. hab mir am telefon sagen lassen, dass die in der werkstatt eben gerade viel zu tun haben und man eben min. 2 wochen warten muss :-(


----------



## Markdierk (21. April 2011)

über die langeweile im schwarz kann man sicherlich streiten. aber lasst euch von den bildern nicht täuschen. in echt sieht das ganze noch einiges besser aus.


----------



## fiesergeschmack (21. April 2011)

ich habs mir ja angesehen; für ein schwarz ist es schon etwas besonderes...


----------



## Schibbie (21. April 2011)

naja, aber ich finde es besser als das grün vom xc 7 ;-) hat ja eh jeder seinen geschmack. ich hätt am liebsten n weisses


----------



## fiesergeschmack (21. April 2011)

jap, ich auch. deswegen hatte ich mich auch erst auf radon eingeschossen. aber im vergleich kann radon echt einpacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Genuss-Radler (22. April 2011)

Servus, Biker-Gemeinde...
in einem anderen Threat hatte ich um Meinungen und Tipps zur Kaufentscheidung Canyon oder Transalp aufgerufen! Diese ist nun geklärt zugunsten von Canyon.
Eigentlich war ich von Beginn an auf dem XC 8.0-Tripp, jedoch umso mehr man hier liest, umso unsicherer wird man...!
Ich, 49, 174cm und 97 Kg, bike schon viele Jahre und mein 17Jahre alter Nakamura-Bock muss ersetzt werden! Ich hab da einen verstellbaren Vorbau dran, weil ich immer eine verspannte Muskulatur im Bereich der Halswirbelsäule kriege, deßhalb tendiere ich nun zum AM 7.0, weil die Sitzposition nicht so gestreckt wie auf dem XC sein soll!
Außerdem habe ich noch Bedenken bezüglich Fully/Körpergewicht!
Hatte vor Jahren mal kurz ein NoPogo-Fully mit XT-Ausstattung und da habe ich den Dämpfer nie richtig hingekriegt!
Bitte um Erfahrungstipps und Meinungen...aber....bleibt bitte beim Thema..!

Gruss vom Genuss-Radler


----------



## Markdierk (24. April 2011)

ich denke grundsätzlich mal, dass deine überlegung dir aus den gründen der sitzposition und der stabilität ein AM zu kaufen nicht falsch ist.

in der tat ist der ein oder andre xc laufradsatz nicht für 100 kilo ausgelegt, solltest du aber vielleicht einfach mal nachschauen.

ich persönlich habe das am 7.0 und kann es nur weiterempfehlen. 

die einstellung des dämpfers sollte auch für dein gewicht kein problem sein.

grundsätzlich denke ich, man sollte das bike nach dem einsatzgebiet auswählen, wenn du natürlich lieber aufrecht sitzt ist das AM wohl die bessere wahl. ich denke aber, wenn du beim xc keinen zu großen rahmen nimmst sitzt du auch dort komfortabel und aufrecht. sollten die laufräder (herstellerpage) für dein gewicht zugelassen sein, schreib das xc einfach mal noch nicht ab.

optimalerweise: ab nach koblenz


----------



## Genuss-Radler (24. April 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> ich denke grundsätzlich mal, dass deine überlegung dir aus den gründen der sitzposition und der stabilität ein AM zu kaufen nicht falsch ist.
> 
> in der tat ist der ein oder andre xc laufradsatz nicht für 100 kilo ausgelegt, solltest du aber vielleicht einfach mal nachschauen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Markdierk,
ich glaube, für meine Zwecke wirds das XC locker aushalten!
Grobe Trials, Downhills und Sprünge mach ich sowieso nicht, einfach,
extreme Sachen sind mir zu gefährlich...!
Meine Mavic-Felgen vom Nacamura haben mich nie im Stich gelassen und das 17 Jahre lang...!!


----------



## chrisNOM (24. April 2011)

Also wenn das XC eine Talas hätte, würde ich dieses nehmen. Die Gabel möcht ich im Uphill nicht mehr missen. Das AM welches eine talas besitzt ist mir widerrum zu schwer.
Echt ein Teufelskreis.....

Als Wald, Wiesen, Feldweg und Trailbiker ist ein pures All Mountain nicht unbedingt notwendig glaub ich.


----------



## Genuss-Radler (24. April 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Also wenn das XC eine Talas hätte, würde ich dieses nehmen. Die Gabel möcht ich im Uphill nicht mehr missen. Das AM welches eine talas besitzt ist mir widerrum zu schwer.
> Echt ein Teufelskreis.....
> 
> Als Wald, Wiesen, Feldweg und Trailbiker ist ein pures All Mountain nicht unbedingt notwendig glaub ich.



Hallo chrisNOM,
sicherlich werde ich auch die eine oder andere Tour in den Bergen bzw. unseren Voralpen machen, aber da das XC in einigen Tests als sehr gutes
Allround-Bike abgeschnitten hat, ist es für mich, glaube ich, daß optimale!
Bis jetzt bin ich ohne Gabel und Dämpfer gefahren und das is eh schon ein gewaltiger Sprung zum XC...da muß ich mich sowieso erstmal dran gewöhnen...(meine Hangelenke und der Steiß werden frohlocken...)!


----------



## wieauchimmer (24. April 2011)

Also ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung XC oder AM und ichhabe mich für das AM 5.0 entschieden, obwohl ich nicht in den Bergen wohne. Ichhabe meine Entscheidung nicht bereut das Bike ist einfach der Hammer. Es gehtim Gelände richtig nach vorne und man kann super damit auf Singletrails surfen.Bei dem Gewicht hatte ich erst auch Bedenken aber das ist überhaupt keinProblem dafür hat man ein Bike das absolut stabil ist und ich habe genügendReserven auch mal in die Berge zu fahren und es da mal richtig krachen zulassen. Obwohl  eine 150er Gabel verbautist, klettert das Rad super ist eben eine sehr gute Geometrie. Und die 2,4erReifen erst, sieht nicht nur geil aus ich habe auch keine Traktionsprobleme undim Gelände merkt man auch nicht das die so breit sind. Das einzige negativeist, dass sich die Aufkleber von den Felgen lösen und dass das Schaltaugeschief war und somit die Schaltung nicht richtig funktionierte. Habe es beimFachhändler um die Ecke einstellen lassen und jetzt läuft sie super. Also froheOstern und bloß keine dicken Eier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cane (7. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre seit16 Jahre Hardtail mit einer Rock Shox Indy XC - daher ist es belustigend wenn man so liest für welche Strecken man 150 mm Federweg vorne und hinten haben muß heutzutage  

Ein XC reicht 95 % der Leute hier garantiert für ihre Anwendungsfälle, und wenn ich lese das man sobald man mal nen Meter droppt ein AM Bike braucht wird mir einiges klar.

Überlegt mal selber wieviele 1-2 m Drops auf wieviele Meter Uphill und Geradeausfahrt kommen 

mfg
cane


----------



## Nexic (7. Mai 2011)

Es geht ja auch nicht nur darum ob man es "braucht" sondern Kompfort und Flow spielen da auch eine große Rolle.
Die Trails in meiner Heimat kann man alle mit einem XC Bike Problemlos fahren, keine Frage. 
Aber mit mehr Federweg kann man einen Trail ganz anderst fahren finde ich, viel schneller weil nicht jede Wurzel droht dich aus dem Sattel zu heben. 
Außerdem steigert es den Kompfort was für mich ganz klar den Spaß am fahren erhöht.

Wirklich "brauchen" tut man das nicht.


----------



## chrisNOM (8. Mai 2011)

Aber wenn man mit dem XC mehr Vortrieb hat, fällt es einem schonmal leichter im Uphill. Hat alles vor und nachteile


----------



## wieauchimmer (8. Mai 2011)

Ich denke dass das nur minimal ist und nur im direktenVergleich merkbar ist. Wenn man sich erst mal an das Bike gewöhnt hat, liegendie Vorteile im Downhill.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (8. Mai 2011)

Also ich komme von einem Hardtail (Grand Canyon 7.0). Ich war es gewohnt, schnell unterwegs zu sein. Kurzes sprinten, schnelles beschleunigen war mit dem Teil einfach super. Jetzt war ich am WE bei Canyon und habe XC und AM probegefahren. Also ich muss sagen, mit dem AM kann man nicht mal eben los heizen. (Ja, kann man schon, alles relativ..) Aber ich hatte halt das Gefühl, dass ich am Boden klebe. Also das is schon ehr was zum gleichmäßigen - rollen. 

Beim XC weiß ich auch, dass ich dort ein Kompromiss eingehe: Vorteil ist halt das Fully-Comfort-Gefühl. Aber halt schon träger als ein Hardtail, kann man nicht so spritzig fahren. Aber längst nicht so krass wie das AM (Mehrgewicht, Stollen, Mehrfederweg).

Ich fand es nie schlimm, bei meinen 85er Federweg-Hardtail ordentlich Rückmeldung zu erhalten. Dann wird das XC für mich auch reichen.

Das so meine Meinungn dazu..

Ach ja, selber bei Canyon auf dem XC und AM sitzen spart viel Lesen von subjektiven Meinungen in einem Forum.. ;-)


----------



## anderson (8. Mai 2011)

Andererseits, was bringt das, drei Meter vor dem Showroom über den Schotter zu rollen?

Wenn ich einen wirklichen Vergleich haben will, muss ich das auf meiner Heimrunde oder ähnlichem Geläuf tun.

Jeder muss für sich überlegen, was er mit dem Bike vor hat. Und das führt bei den meisten zu dem Schluss, dass man letztlich vier Bikes braucht.


----------



## Deichfully (9. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich müsste ich ein Hardtail nehmen, da ich bei ehrlicher Betrachtung wohl mehr Waldwege mit der Family als anspruchsvolle Trails fahren werde. Habe mich dann aber für ein AM entschieden, weil
- ich Fullies einfach cooler finde
- das neue Rad ohnehin viiiieeeel besser fährt als mein 20 Jahre altes Stahl-Kona
- wenn schon ein Fully, dann mit möglichst viel Federweg, aber so "leicht", dass man den Berg noch raufkommt
- die Gewichtsersparnis beim XC mir nicht so wesentlich erschien und mir dafür 3 cm weniger Federweg nicht wert waren

Letztlich haben mich viele Posts hier mit dem Tenor "lieber etwas mehr Federweg" und eine Probefahrt in Koblenz überzeugt. Am Ende ist es aber wie immer eine Entscheidung der persönlichen Vorlieben, die einem keiner abnehmen kann.


----------



## Nexic (9. Mai 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Und das führt bei den meisten zu dem Schluss, dass man letztlich vier Bikes braucht.



Ja ganz genau.


----------



## Feddagawwl (17. Mai 2011)

Grüßt euch zusammen,

kurz zu meiner Person da ich ein neuer unter euch bin....heiße Christian, bin 25, ca. 180cm und wiege um die 70kg.
Mich hat auch das Mountainbiken gepackt und habe etliche Räder probe gefahren. Focus, Dynamics, Steppenwolf, Stevens, Cube....
und bin seit letztem Samstag bei Canyon hängen geblieben. Da fühle ich mich einfach am besten aufgehoben.

Habe am Samstag das XC 7.0 und das AM 5.0 Probe gefahren in Größe M. Wieso soll mir es anderst gehen wie den anderen hier?
Ich kann mich zwischen diesen beiden nicht richtig entscheiden. Ich werde vermutlich in den nächsten Jahren nicht mehr wie S2 fahren.
Und auch mal eine Fahrradtour mit der Freundin bzw. auf normalem Asphalt. Würde es jedoch auch gerne richtig im Wald krachen lassen.
Oder auch mal ein paar kleine Drops. Einfach mal alles testen und fahren.

Dazu sei gesagt das dies mein erstes Fully sein wird und ich in diesem Gebiet eher Anfänger bin. Eigentlich habe ich mich auf dem XC
etwas besser gefühlt, nur meine ich hier gelesen zu haben, dass bei einem Fahrer der Rahmen des XCs gerissen ist und der Rahmen beim
AM stabiler ist. Ich weiß natürlich nicht bei welcher Aktion der Rahmen gerissen ist. Daher meine Frage an euch =).

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob man als Anfänger einen Unterschied zwischen AM 5.0 und AM 6.0 bzw. XC 6.0 und XC 7.0 spürbar merkt?

AM 5.0 und XC 6.0 liegen (das gleiche mit AM 6.0 und XC 7.0) in der gleichen Preisklasse ... sind somit auch die technischen Bauteile
qualitativ gleich? Auch in Bezug auf Wartung und Verschleiß.

Ich habe mich zwar in das Thema eingelesen aber als Anfänger bleibt doch die ein oder andere Frage die auf Erfahrungen beruhen offen
und hoffe, dass ich nicht gleich in der Luft zerrissen werden wegen meinen Fragen =). Ich vermute das ich bei keinem der beiden Räder mit den
unterschiedlichen Ausstattungsmerkmalen etwas falsch machen würde. 
Ich würde mich über Hilfe und Kritik eurerseits freuen!

Greez


----------



## Langley (17. Mai 2011)

Grundsaetzlich macht Federweg süchtig... 

Wir haben als erstes Fully ein ES7 (heute heisst das AM) gekauft. Das ist noch ein Kilo schwerer als das heutige AM6 (und dennoch federleicht).
Ich rede hier vom AM 6 weil ich SRAM Schaltungen lieber mag als Shimano, ist aber geschmackssache.

Als Spassbike würde ich immer eher zur AM Klasse tendieren, für Hochleistungssport hingegen wo´s um Sekunden geht kann ein Fahrrad nicht leicht genug sein (ausser beim Downhill....).

Inwiefern hast Du Dich auf dem XC besser gefühlt? Sitzposition?

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feddagawwl (17. Mai 2011)

@ Langley ... Danke für deine Antwort,

Hochleistungssport bzw. auf Zeit fahren werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich will Spaß haben, durch den Wald brettern (Trails), wenns sein muss auch mal auf die Plauze fliegen, aber auch mal ne gemütliche Tour auf einem Radweg. Mir gefällt auch das ganze mit dem "Trialen", was ich auch gerne mal machen würde (hab ich noch nie gemacht =), wills aber ausprobieren. Oder auch mal ein paar kleine Drops ... keine 5 Meter oder so ... habe solche Sachen eben noch nie gemacht und wills unbedingt testen.

Ich kann nicht sagen das es schlechter war...vielleicht hat mich das autoreifenbreite Rad verwirrt. Oder aber auch das es so "weich" eingestellt war. Habe dann den netten Berater gefragt (das meine ich ernst, die persönliche Beratung war wirklich erstklassig) ob das normal ist und er sagte das der Dämpfer und die Gabel so weich eingestellt ist. Vielleicht war es auch das?

Natürlich ist mir auch die unterschiedliche Sitzposition aufgefallen. Aber nicht negativ! Ich bin beide in M gefahren, was auch gut war.


----------



## fiesergeschmack (17. Mai 2011)

dann nimm das AM. ist gemütlicher und stabiler, und auch eben etwas schwerer und teurer.


----------



## Langley (17. Mai 2011)

Dann schau Dir die AM´s an, Farbe (das Auge faehrt mit...) und was der Geldbeutel hergibt, bis 2000  ist ok, darüber nur bedingt im Alltag ausreizbar.

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## chrisNOM (17. Mai 2011)

für seine anforderungen würde das XC aber locker reichen, auch mit 120mm Federweg kann man eine menge anstellen. Zuviel federweg stört nur im uphill 
runter kommt man immer aber hoch....


----------



## vitello (18. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> für seine anforderungen würde das XC aber locker reichen, auch mit 120mm Federweg kann man eine menge anstellen. Zuviel federweg stört nur im uphill
> runter kommt man immer aber hoch....



dem kann ich als Ex-AM-User und Jetzt-XC-User nur zustimmen


----------



## Feddagawwl (18. Mai 2011)

Ihr versteht es wirklich einen unentschlossenen Käufer noch mehr zu verunsichern =)! 
Könnt ihr etwas zum Rahmen sagen des XCs? Ich habe ja in meinem Eingangspost erwähnt, dass bei einem Fahrer der Rahmen gerissen ist (habe ich hier "irgendwo" gelesen). Ich nehme aber an das man da schon eine morts mäßige Kraft braucht um das zu schaffen =)?


----------



## Langley (18. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> für seine anforderungen würde das XC aber locker reichen, auch mit 120mm Federweg kann man eine menge anstellen. _Zuviel federweg stört nur im uphill_
> runter kommt man immer aber hoch....



Dafür wurde Lockout erfunden...

Zudem hängts vom Fahrer ab. Sogar ich trete in Whistler ein FRX Ltd.bergauf, das wiegt 19 KG, und ich bin beileibe nicht Supergirl mit der Megakondition.

Langley


----------



## vitello (18. Mai 2011)

Man kann die ganzen Antworten auch zusammenfassen:
es ist (eigentlich) unmöglich jemand den man noch nie persönlich aufm Bike fahren sehen hat, geschweigedenn kennt, eine Empfehlung für DAS richtige Bike geben zu können.

20 Leute ...30 Meinungen.

Die Downhillgemeinde wird dir zum AM raten ...die Rennfraktion zum XC

Kauf dir einfach das was dein Bauchgefühl haben will und werde glücklich 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Langley (18. Mai 2011)

vitello schrieb:


> Man kann die ganzen Antworten auch zusammenfassen:
> es ist (eigentlich) unmöglich jemand den man noch nie persönlich aufm Bike fahren sehen hat, geschweigedenn kennt, eine Empfehlung für DAS richtige Bike geben zu können.
> 
> 20 Leute ...30 Meinungen.
> ...




In Facebook würd ich jetzt "Like it" klicken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feddagawwl (18. Mai 2011)

Recht habt ihr beide =) ... vielleicht würfel ich mal. Ich werd mir nochmal genau überlegen was ich will und machen werde und entscheide einfach was überwiegt.

Was fest steht das ich mich für ein AM oder XC entscheide. Könntet ihr mir noch die abschließende Frage beantworten?

Merke ich als Anfänger den Unterschied zwischen AM 5.0 und 6.0 bzw. XC 6.0 und 7.0? Wenn man es nicht fühlbar merkt, lohnt sich der Aufpreis in Bezug auf die bessere Qualität der teureren Räder bzw. deren Komponenten?


----------



## Langley (18. Mai 2011)

Ich handele mal AM ab: 6.0 hat eine (subjektiv wesentlich) bessere Gabel und ein SRAM Schaltwerk. 

Der Aufpreis dafuer ist fair.

Wenn Du aber nicht schwarz anodisiert als Farbe magst und das gruen gar nicht geht dann gilt: Auch das 5.0 wird sehr sehr viel Spass machen.

Take care, Langley


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2011)

Noch schlimmer: all diese Anforderungen lassen sich auch mit einem 100mm Hardtail abdecken. Mehr Federweg macht das Rad halt gemütlicher auch bei immer härter werdendem Gelände. Wenn ich mich durchschütteln lassen will, setz ich mich auch mein Hardtail. Trotzdem: Federweg kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## Feddagawwl (18. Mai 2011)

Hmm...da war ich am Anfang meiner Suche auch (GC 6.0 oder 7.0) leider bin ich das GC nicht Probe gefahren :/ ... jetzt bin ich total verwirrt.


----------



## Langley (18. Mai 2011)

Schluss jetzt. Ausser Racing Freeks kauft heute keiner mehr ein HT, und selbst die haben straffe Carbon Fullys mittlerweile.

Ein Spassbike für alles sollte schon vorne und hinten was wegfedern. Je mehr Federweg  desto mehr "ich hüpf mal wo runter" Spass.

Ansonsten tuts auch ein Rennrad, da darf man sogar ohne Beleuchtung rumfahren....


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2011)

Kurz und knapp: kauf das AM. Hab ich auch.

Wenn du auch auf Tour willst, mit Gepäcktaschen, brauchst du ein HT, weil du sonst nicht vernünftig einen Gepäckträger ran bekommst. Ich habe daher 2 Räder. Ein HT mit ner Rohloff und das AM 8.0 für leichtes Gepäck und mehr Spass im Gelände.

Die Edith sagt: Wenn HT, dann schau das das Teil unbedingt eine Gepäckträger Aufnahme hat. Haben viel Race Feilen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieberrunter (18. Mai 2011)

habe den blog mit interresse gelesen weil sich bei mir die gleiche frage stellt xc oder am.werde nächste woche einfach mal zu canyon fahren und vor ort endscheiden,draufsitzen und wohlfühlen ist dann ausschlaggebend.


----------



## chrisNOM (18. Mai 2011)

Das AM find ich aber viel zu schwer und der Vortrieb lässt auch zu wünschen übrig, deshalb habe ich letztendlich weder das AM noch das XC gekauft.... 

Es gibt Bikes die können beides gut


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2011)

Zu schwer? <loriot>Ach was?</loriot>

Also ich kann über den Vortrieb nicht klagen. Irgendwie fährt es sogar besser den Berg hoch als mein HT.


----------



## lieberrunter (18. Mai 2011)

hi chrisnom was soll es denn bei dir werden ?


----------



## fiesergeschmack (18. Mai 2011)

wahrscheinlich das MR?


----------



## lieberrunter (18. Mai 2011)

auch nicht schlecht ,mich stören nur die rocket ron .die habe ich nach einer tour mit drei platten (immer Hinten ) wieder runter geschmissen.fahre nur noch fat albert,die sind für mich am besten.


----------



## Feddagawwl (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ja froh das es anderen genau so ergeht und sich nicht entscheiden können =).

Naja ... also ne Radtour hatte ich bisher nie mit Gepäckträger gemacht, was jetzt nichts negatives heißen soll. Die premisse ein Gepäckträgertaugliches Fahrrad zu haben liegt bei mir nicht sehr hoch. Da schnall ich mir lieber nen Rucksack auf.

Wobei man auch mit dem AM ja auch Radtouren machen kann .


Die Edith hat noch ne Frage: Wieso benötigen Fullys mehr Wartung? Wegen des Dämpfers? Oder weil theoretisch mehr Kräfte auf ein Fully wirk, weils mehr im Geländer unterwegs ist?


----------



## Markdierk (19. Mai 2011)

vitello schrieb:


> Man kann die ganzen Antworten auch zusammenfassen:
> es ist (eigentlich) unmöglich jemand den man noch nie persönlich aufm Bike fahren sehen hat, geschweigedenn kennt, eine Empfehlung für DAS richtige Bike geben zu können.
> 
> 20 Leute ...30 Meinungen.
> ...



die, die bei einem anforderungsprofil: "spaß im wald", "keine rennambitionen" zum xc raten, sind einfach faule s*****


----------



## Markdierk (19. Mai 2011)

Langley schrieb:


> Schluss jetzt. Ausser Racing Freeks kauft heute keiner mehr ein HT, und selbst die haben straffe Carbon Fullys mittlerweile.
> 
> Ein Spassbike für alles sollte schon vorne und hinten was wegfedern. Je mehr Federweg  desto mehr "ich hüpf mal wo runter" Spass.
> 
> Ansonsten tuts auch ein Rennrad, da darf man sogar ohne Beleuchtung rumfahren....



ich hätte nochn andren HT argument. billig, wartungsarm! ... mach mir das nun ja nicht streitig, ist einfach so 

fahrspaßtechnisch hast du recht


----------



## Feddagawwl (19. Mai 2011)

Ich denke ich habe mich fÃ¼r das AM 6.0 entschieden! Danke fÃ¼r eure Meinungen und RatschlÃ¤ge!!!

Da ja die Bike ohne Pedale verkauft werden, muss ich mir noch ein paar Treter besorgen. KÃ¶nntet ihr mir ein paar Nicht-Klickies empfehlen unter der 50â¬ Grenze? 

Kann man die Shimano PD-MX30 bedenkenlos dazu kaufen oder doch lieber andere / gÃ¼nstigere? Habe auch schon viel von den DMR V8 gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2011)

Gute Wahl 

Micht nicht klickies kenn ich mich leider nicht aus.


----------



## chrisNOM (19. Mai 2011)

lieberrunter schrieb:


> hi chrisnom was soll es denn bei dir werden ?



Hab mich bei Radon mal umgeschaut


----------



## lieberrunter (19. Mai 2011)

ja radon war bisher auch mein händler und der ist auch voll in ordung was preis leistung und die werkstatt angeht aber canyon ist halt noch ein bischen besser in der ausstattung und die ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## chrisNOM (19. Mai 2011)

das gesamtkonzept sollte passen, nur auf die ausstattung gucken ist verkehrt, zudem sollte die optik passen was canyon mit ihren weißen Gabeln dies Jahr leider nicht tut.


----------



## lieberrunter (20. Mai 2011)

so schluß mit lustig   montag wird nach koblenz gefahren und nägel mit köpfen gemacht.ich hoffe mich dann recht bald von meinem hardtail verabschieden zu können  im auge ist das XC 9.0 oder AM 8.0 werde ich spontan endscheiden .


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo!!
Wollt auch erst ein XC aber so langsam schwank zw. dem AM und dem XC.
Da man die Tales ja absenken kann wäre man ja auch gut auf Forstwegen und Waldautobahnen unterwegs bevor man die gelieten Trails erreicht, oder?!
Wie gut ist den das AM für Touren geeignet oder ist man dann doch besser mit dem XC bedient?


----------



## JohnMacLain (20. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt schon mehrere Touren mit dem AM gemacht. Die Gabel musste ich noch kein Mal absenken. 
Finde es ist sehr gut für Touren geeignet!

Gruß


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Mai 2011)

Für einfache Touren wie auf Radwegen möcht ich ja weiterhin mein HT verwenden aber wenns in Harz geht (direkt vor meiner Haustür) such ich schon direkt die schicken Traiils aber es soll halt auch mal ruhig mit Freunden gehen ohne mich overdress zu fühlen

Was ich komisch find ist das die Größe S beim XC eine Sattelrohrlänge von 420mm hat und das Am 445mm hat.
Deshalb würde das AM in S mit einem längen Vorbau viel besser zu mir passen.


----------



## lieberrunter (20. Mai 2011)

hallo ,die frage ist doch wie viel fährt mann von was .-rauf,runter trail usw,das AM vom kumpel das ich probe gefahren habe hat sich überall super angefühlt und was wirklich klasse war waren die abfahrten  spurtreue bis ins ziel das fahrwerk hat alles auf dem weg nach unten  weggebügelt wirklich beeindruckend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (21. Mai 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Für einfache Touren wie auf Radwegen möcht ich ja weiterhin mein HT verwenden aber wenns in Harz geht (direkt vor meiner Haustür) such ich schon direkt die schicken Traiils aber es soll halt auch mal ruhig mit Freunden gehen ohne mich overdress zu fühlen
> 
> Was ich komisch find ist das die Größe S beim XC eine Sattelrohrlänge von 420mm hat und das Am 445mm hat.
> Deshalb würde das AM in S mit einem längen Vorbau viel besser zu mir passen.



Sollte der Vorbau mal nicht passen gibts immer noch das grandiose Syntace VRO System.

Gruss

Langley


----------



## Taunuscube (21. Mai 2011)

Hy, 
da ich letztes Jahr in Koblenz bei Canyon war um mal das Nerve XC und AM Probezufahren möchte ich meinen Senf zu den sehr kurzen Erfahrungen, also eher ersten Eindrücken hier loswerden. 

Vorab: fahre zur Zeit ein Cube Fully mit irgendwas um die 100mm Federweg, das ist sozusagen meine "Referenz" zu der sich meine Eindrücke reltivieren. 

Zuerst das XC:
Hab mich darauf sofort wohlgefühlt. Es ist agil, cool zu händeln und die Sitzposition hat auch gepasst. Zudem wird das Profil durch das man sich bewegt nicht weggedämpft, sondern man erhält eine schöne Rückmeldung, was das Bike macht. 

Das AM. 
Nicht böse gemeint und ein wenig ins extrem gezogen zur Verdeutlichung: Habe mich darauf gefühlt, wie Wasser in einem Glas, das hin und her  geschubst wird. Das ist auf keinen Fall auf das Wippen bezogen beim Berghochfahren, sondern eher auf das Feedback des Fahrwerks. Die Sitzposition würde ich bei anderen Fahrzeugen der eines Traktores zuordnen. 

Sicher alles Gewöhnungssache und auch ein wenig Glück, wenn man unter gegebenen Bedingungen bei Canyon sein perfekt passendes Bike erfahren kann. 

Mit meinen 175cm und 60kg verkörpere ich selbst eine Fahrradspeiche und bin auf jeden Fall ein verspielter quirlige Typ, der bergauf noch Kraft hat, Wheelis macht und über jeden Stock und Stein hüpfen muss, wenn andere mit hoch erhizter Birne den Waldrand "vollrotzen". Da denke ich sollte das XC eigentlich gar nicht meinem Charakter entsprechen, sondern viel mehr das AM. 
Das XC macht mir für diesen Zweck auch einen doch zu filigranen Eindruck. 

Und da ich schon beim AM bin, hab ich mir gleich mal das *Strive* ESX 9.0 SL angeschaut. Das ist kaum schwerer, hat aber wesentlich mehr Reserven und sieht echt Bombe aus! 

Jetzt werde ich mich mal durch vergleiche wühlen, was gegen das Strive sprechen würde. 
Würde mich über einen kurzen Komment dazu freuen, auch wenn wir hier in der kleineren Liga unterwegs sind^^

Soviel von mir...
Bye


----------



## Feddagawwl (21. Mai 2011)

@ Taunuscube

Bist Du das orangene AM 5.0 gefahren?

Das bin ich auch gefahren und hab mich auch gefragt wieso es so "schwammig" ist und der Freundliche meinte, dass die Feder und der Dämpfer noch auf den Vorgänger eingestellt sind und wurde dann auf mich "eingestellt" . Dann war das aber gleich ne andere Welt.


----------



## Taunuscube (21. Mai 2011)

...ich meine es war ein grünes, war wie gesagt 2010. 
Der Berater hatte aber beim XC und AM Fahrwerk, Sattel usw. genau auf meine Größe und Gewicht eingestellt. Ist ja klar, dass es sonst unstimmigkeiten gibt, wenn der vorher fahrende evlt. das doppelte wog^^

edit: hab grad den tab im browser gewechselt - das strive sieht ja mal sooo geil aus!!! xD 
lieferzeiten sind aber auch mal krass: "ausverkauft"!


----------



## vitello (21. Mai 2011)

Taunuscube schrieb:


> Hy,
> Mit meinen 175cm und 60kg verkörpere ich selbst eine Fahrradspeiche....
> Das XC macht mir für diesen Zweck auch einen doch zu filigranen Eindruck.



*Hüstel* 

meine 89kg hälts bis jetzt auch ganz gut aus, obwohl ich auch öfter mal "verspiel" unterwegs bin


----------



## Taunuscube (22. Mai 2011)

vitello schrieb:


> *Hüstel*
> 
> meine 89kg hälts bis jetzt auch ganz gut aus, obwohl ich auch öfter mal "verspiel" unterwegs bin



"ganz gut" oder sehr gut/locker?! 
"ganz" macht ein "gut" schlechter als gut ist und gut ist mir nicht gut genug. wenn ich 3000 euro hin blätter verlang ich ein zweifelfreies sehr gut - oder zu viel verlangt?! 

also vermutlich eher das AM?!
mist, ich versuch mir grad das AM schmackhaft zu machen. 
dann seh ich wieder die 10,5kg vom XC9SL und denk mir 120mm Federweg machens auch. 

Das AM9HS hat die hässlichste Farbe, die mein Auge überhaupt jemals wahrnehmen musste! Sonst wärs cool, aber die Color ist ein echt absolutes nogo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (22. Mai 2011)

Mir gefällt die Farbe des AM 9.0 HS... Understatement pur


----------



## vitello (22. Mai 2011)

Taunuscube schrieb:


> mist, ich versuch mir grad das AM schmackhaft zu machen.
> dann seh ich wieder die 10,5kg vom XC9SL und denk mir 120mm Federweg machens auch.



Warum nen "Eisdielen-Racer"? Wer braucht schon ne XTR-Kurbel für ne Transalp? Vom Laufradsatz ganz zu schweigen 
Spar dir die Kohle! 
Ich hatte mir das XC 9.0 geholt, die Mavic-LRS verklopft (verkauft sich immer sehr gut ...wer auch immer auf die BlingBling-LR steht ) und dafür was gscheites (sauber selbstaufgebauten LRS ...Hope Pro mit ZTR Flow) für die Ewigkeit drangebaut. Damit hab ich ähnlich gute Spurtreue wie mein 2009er AM 9.0 welches ich dies Jahr verkauft habe.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Taunuscube (22. Mai 2011)

*@mohlo *
danke für die sehr guten bilder! 
in realität kommt die farbe nochmal anders. 
aber der hit isse doch trotzdem nicht. klar, man muss ja nicht auffällig neonfarben leuchten, die farbe sieht aber aus wie füller und jetzt gehört der lack erst noch drauf^^

Ist das Bike cool mit der Hammerschmidt und der Übersetzung oder hätte ne normale Kurbel doch teilweise so ihre Vorzüge, außer das Gewicht?

@vitello
warum das AM verkauft und dann für nen XC entschieden?
Gibt es so einen Hope LRS für in etwa das Geld, wie man den ursprünglichen LRS verkauft? Mit Laufrädern hab ich mich noch gar nicht so auseinandergesetzt..
Macht das so einen Unterschied bezüglich Performance, Langlebigkeit usw..?
Bin Mittlerweile (wieder) beim XC9, die farbe ist finde ich cool und auf die SRAM Ausstattung steh ich auch.
Carbonlenker wäre natürlich noch nen Schmankerl, das würd ich noch nachrüsten müssen.


----------



## mohlo (22. Mai 2011)

Taunuscube schrieb:


> Ist das Bike cool mit der Hammerschmidt und der Übersetzung oder hätte ne normale Kurbel doch teilweise so seine Vorzüge, außer das Gewicht?



Bisher das beste Bike, dass ich jemals gefahren bin. (Vorher Cannondale Rize 140, Radon Race und Scott Octane).

Top Handling und perfektes Schaltverhalten. Genial ist die Beschleunigung aus dem Stand, wenn man vorne 1:1 anfährt und dann einfach unter Last 1:1,6 umschalten kann.


----------



## lieberrunter (24. Mai 2011)

XC  oder AM  ich war gestern in koblenz und habe alles probe gefahren was da war und habe mich letzlich für das  XC 8.0 endschieden.
grund : 120 mm federweg von Fox werden hier in der gegend alles wegbügeln was da ist ,da bin ich mir sicher .(mit ausnahme so geile trails wie auf den fotos oben ) .ich habe auch zum schluß mit dem 
AM 8.0 geliebäugelt ,aber die leichtigkeit des  X C und der schnelle antritt haben mich schließlich überzeugt .ich fand das AM nachher hinten etwas zu schaukelig ,zumindest im direkten vergleich und die 1´5 kilo mehr machten sich im antritt doch sehr bemerkbar .und das nur bei den runden auf dem parkplatz ,wie schwer werden 1´,5 kilo erst auf dem weg nach oben  also für mich blieb da nur das X C übrig solide XT ausstattung mit dem sehr gutrn FOX federn bei 12 kg ges gewicht ,nur ein nachteil ,ich muß noch drei wochen warten


----------



## Andre2 (16. Oktober 2011)

Stehe jetzt auch vor der Entscheidung: Nerve AM 6.0 oder XC 7.0 ...
Außer der Kurbel und den Laufräder haben die Bikes von den Komponenten her keinen Unterschied und tangiere deswegen zum AM berghoch kann man ja die Fox absenken!


----------



## minor (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich schwanke auch gerade zwischen dem XC 9.0 und dem AM 8.0 X.

Starkes Argument für das XC sind 1,7 kg weniger Gewicht und 120mm Federweg würden mir wahrscheinlich reichen.


----------



## vitello (16. Oktober 2011)

Die 120mm haben auch bei mir jetzt schon für viele derbe Trails gereicht ...hatte vorher das AM und komm mit´m XC einfach viel besser klar. Verstellbare Gabel vermiss ich auch nicht! Allenfalls ne verstellbare Sattelstütze hätt ich wohl gerne


----------



## minor (16. Oktober 2011)

vitello schrieb:


> Die 120mm haben auch bei mir jetzt schon für viele derbe Trails gereicht ...hatte vorher das AM und komm mit´m XC einfach viel besser klar. Verstellbare Gabel vermiss ich auch nicht! Allenfalls ne verstellbare Sattelstütze hätt ich wohl gerne



Hi, interessante Antwort, danke dafür!
Was genau meinst du denn mit "viel besser klarkommen"? Welche Vorteile siehst du im Vergleich beim XC, bzw. welche Nachteile hat das AM für dich gehabt?


----------



## vitello (16. Oktober 2011)

Ganz einfach: XC ist wendiger, spritziger und kletterfreudiger. Allerdings hab ich den Mavic-Crossmax-Kram gleich verklopft und mir was gscheites mit ZTR-Flow aufgebaut ...in Kombination mit Mountainking und Rubberqueen Grip ohne Ende und stabil!

Für da wo es RICHTIG federweg braucht hab ich ein Hanzz ...aber da gehts halt mit´m Lift hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smk-de (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, muss aus aktuellem Anlass auch mal meine Meinung beitragen. Bin eigentlich überzeugter "Hardtail-Jünger" und fahre auch mal gerne einen Marathon. Da mein Rücken aber immer öfter zwickt und mein altes Radon-Fully auch nicht mehr aktuell ist soll jetzt ein neues Fully her (XC oder AM). Gestern habe ich erstmals eine größere Tour mit dem AM8.0 (2011) meines Sohnes unternommen (ca. 1.000 hm, 50 km) 

Die ersten Meter waren die totale Umstellung. Das Bike kam mir viel zu groß vor obwohl die gleiche Rahmengröße wie meine Bikes. Auch die aufrechte Sitzposition hat mich ehrlich gestört. Beim ersten Anbremsen wäre ich bald über den Lenker gegangen, weil die 203 vorne so brutal ist.

Im Ergebnis bin ich ca. 80 % mit abgesenkter Talas gefahren wobei ich den Eindruck hatte, dass das Bike im Moment des absenken etwas abbremst. Das Bike kommt mir etwas "gemütlich" vor. Es fehlt die Spritzigkeit und für einen kurzen Antritt brauche ich deutlich mehr Kraft (im Vergleich zum HT). Der absolute Oberhammer sind aber die Trailqualitäten. Trails die sonst mit dem HT oder dem Race-Fully Arbeit sind waren jetzt das totale Vergnügen. Alle bequem ausgesessen und mich sowas von sicher gefühlt. Ich hätte den ganzen Tag Trails runter fahren können und habe mir ohne Zögern Sachen zugetraut die ich mit dem HT nie so ohne weiteres fahren würde.

Da ich aber 80 % auf "Waldautobahnen" unterwegs bin und die uphills vor dem Trail liegen wirds wohl auf ein XC zulaufen, nachdem ich auf einem langen Anstieg über eine nasse Wiese fast vom AM absteigen wollte. Das Ding wollte einfach nicht vorwärts gehen.

Fazit: AM ist ein absolut tolles Trail- und Downhillbike aber es eben gemütlich. Es fehlt die Spritzigkeit. Nur meine Meinung. Mein Sohn schwört rauf, aber der ist auch fast 30 Jahre jünger.


----------



## RoccoS. (17. Oktober 2011)

Hey!
Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein wenig bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen.

Was möchte ich machen? 
-> Touren über Stock und Stein und zwischendurch mal paar Trails wo es etwas ruppiger zur Sache geht. Ein "Bergabstieg" in den Alpen wird sicherlich auch mal vorkommen. Downhill mit meterweiten und hohen Sprüngen wird wohl nicht im Vordergrund stehen. Vielleicht mal nen Sprung aus ~1m Höhe, aber mehr nicht.

Welche Gedanken übers Bike habe ich mir gemacht?
-> Nach einer Woche Recherche tendiere ich aktuell zum Canyon Nerve AM 7.0. Es scheint mir ein sehr guter Kompromiss für die Bereiche zu sein, die mich primär interessieren. Oder vielleicht doch eher das 8.0x?
Hatte auch schon über das Strive 7.0 nachgedacht, aber ich befürchte so ein wenig, dass das für längere Touren vielleicht etwas anstrengend werden könnte!? 

Was denkt ihr, welches für mich die beste Lösung wäre?

Gruß

P.S. Falls es wichtig sein sollte: 189cm, 86kg.


----------



## lieberrunter (18. Oktober 2011)

hey,ich bin seit diesem jahr XC fahrer und damit sehr zufrieden  davor war ich immer mit meinem radon hardtail unterwegs und der unterschied ist echt krass,mann traut sich vieles leichter zu ,kurven,abfahrten und kleine sprünge machen enorm viel mehr spaß .also unbedingt ein fully  auch die klettereigenschaften gegenüber dem hartail sind sehr groß,wo ich früher berghoch absteigen mußte ,bleibe ich heute im sattel . 
ob jetzt ein am besser oder schlechter ist kann ich nicht beurteilen weil ich nur ein paar runden auf dem parkplatz mit dem am gedreht habe .
eines ist für mich aber klar ,ob am oder xc ,auf jeden fall immer ein fully.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Oktober 2011)

lieberrunter schrieb:


> auch die klettereigenschaften gegenüber dem hartail sind sehr groß,wo ich früher berghoch absteigen mußte ,bleibe ich heute im sattel .



Das hat aber definitiv nichts mit dem Fully zu tun...


----------



## xXJojoXx (18. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Das hat aber definitiv nichts mit dem Fully zu tun...



Wieso ? Der Dämpfer sorgt doch für mehr Traktion am Hinterbau, weil das Bike sich somit viel besser an den Boden anpassen kann. Und das gilt doch auch bergauf.. Zum Beispiel bei Wurzeln etc..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Oktober 2011)

Also für mich persönlich macht das aber keinen so großen Unterschied, dass ich auf einmal Stellen fahren kann, wo ich mit dem Hardtail absteigen müsste.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (18. Oktober 2011)

Dann trifft das auch nur auf dich als sonderfall zu


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Oktober 2011)

RoccoS. schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein wenig bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen.
> 
> Was möchte ich machen?
> ...



Also wenn ich du wäre  würde ich mir das XC holen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein Bike sofort auseinanderfällt wenn man mal ein Sprung macht nur weil es kein krasses Downhillbike ist ;-). Die Felgen sollten gut eingespeicht dann ist das alles kein Problem, ich mache auch Sprünge mit meinem Hardtail.

Wenn dir aber der Federweg nicht reichen sollte würde ich dann doch eher direkt zum Strive greifen, da der "Trägheitsunterschied" zwischem dem Nerve AM und dem Strive wohl nicht so groß ist (wie zwischen XC und Nerve AM), du aber dafür beim Strive das wesentlich potentere Fahrwerk bekommst.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Oktober 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Dann trifft das auch nur auf dich als sonderfall zu



Wenn du meinst... Wieso sind dann nicht alle XC-Größen sofort auf Fullies umgestiegen wenn der Unterschied so eklatant ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_b (18. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wenn dir aber der Federweg nicht reichen sollte würde ich dann doch eher direkt zum Strive greifen, da der "Trägheitsunterschied" zwischem dem Nerve AM und dem Strive wohl nicht so groß ist (wie zwischen XC und Nerve AM), du aber dafür beim Strive das wesentlich potentere Fahrwerk bekommst.



Ist das AM wirklich näher am Strive als am XC? Hätte ich anders vermutet...


----------



## Deleted 169926 (18. Oktober 2011)

Weil es immer noch darauf ankommt was man mit dem Rad macht UND wo man damit fährt.  Ich kenne mich beibden XC strecken nicht so aus aber wurzeltrails sind dort meist die ausnahmen und Berg auf geht es auch entweder im Waldboden oder Schotter.


----------



## Monche (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung entweder am 6.0 oder xc 7.0. 

Am Freitag werd ich mal bei Canyon vorbei fahren und mich mal auf beide Bikes setzen. Liegt ja fast aufm arbeitsweg. 

Ist eurer Meinung nach die Kurbel so schlecht am AM?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Oktober 2011)

Die Kurbel wird ihren Zweck erfüllen. Wenn die Kettenblätter verschlissen sind, kann man immer noch gegen SLX oder XT tauschen.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (18. Oktober 2011)

"normaler" weise halten die Kurbel blätter 2 Sätze Ketten und Kasetten aus. Also beim ersten mal Kasette wechseln lass ich die Kurbelblätter drauf. Und bis das passiert gehen zwischen 4-6tkm drauf und ich fahre echt viel im Unterholz. Sollte bei "normaler" nutzung also 2-3 Jahre reichen. (bei mir leider nicht mal 1 Jahr ich fahren 6000+)

VG


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Oktober 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> "normaler" weise halten die Kurbel blätter 2 Sätze Ketten und Kasetten aus. Also beim ersten mal Kasette wechseln lass ich die Kurbelblätter drauf. Und bis das passiert gehen zwischen 4-6tkm drauf und ich fahre echt viel im Unterholz. Sollte bei "normaler" nutzung also 2-3 Jahre reichen. (bei mir leider nicht mal 1 Jahr ich fahren 6000+)
> 
> VG



Ich fahr schon meine 4. Kette auf der XT Kurbel, die kommt erst runter wenns mich im Wiegetritt das erste mal auf den Lenker legt  Ne, die hält wirklich ewig, besonders das mittlere Kettenblatt hält nochmals länger bei der XT. Neue Kettenblätter würd ich mir allerdings nicht kaufen, lieber nochmal 20 drauflegen und dafür dann direkt ne neue Kurbel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (19. Oktober 2011)

Jo weil bei der Laufleistung das Innenlager dann meist auch die Hufe hoch macht. Da ist nen Komplett wechsel sinnvoll.


----------



## der_tank (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir gerne ein neues Bike zulegen und schwanke, wie so viele andere, zwischen dem XC 8 und dem AM 7. Prinzipiell tendiere ich zum XC, da es 80% meiner Anforderungen abdeckt. Ich bin hauptsächlich auf Waldautobahnen und kleineren Trails unterwegs. Das aber auch nur, da bei mir in der Gegend nix "Gröberes" zu finden ist. Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich auf jeden Fall gerne mal ins Erzgebirge oder nach Österreich um dort zu fahren, da könnte es dann auch gröber werden...
Es gibt zwei Punkte, die für mich gegen das AM sprechen:
- aufrechtere Sitzposition und
- höheres Gewicht

Ansonsten sind die Räder ja mehr oder weniger gleichwertig ausgestattet.
Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit, die Räder persönlich zu testen.

Wer von Euch kann in den Punkten Sitzposition und Gewicht einen direkten Vergleich machen und mir seine Erfahrungen / Präferenzen berichten? Das würde mir die Entscheidungsfindung erleichtern.

Gruß

der_tank


----------



## Monche (19. Oktober 2011)

der_tank schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir gerne ein neues Bike zulegen und schwanke, wie so viele andere, zwischen dem XC 8 und dem AM 7. Prinzipiell tendiere ich zum XC, da es 80% meiner Anforderungen abdeckt. Ich bin hauptsächlich auf Waldautobahnen und kleineren Trails unterwegs. Das aber auch nur, da bei mir in der Gegend nix "Gröberes" zu finden ist. Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich auf jeden Fall gerne mal ins Erzgebirge oder nach Österreich um dort zu fahren, da könnte es dann auch gröber werden...
> Es gibt zwei Punkte, die für mich gegen das AM sprechen:
> - aufrechtere Sitzposition und
> ...



Meinst du das Gewicht des Rades selbst? 
Ich bevorzuge eher eine aufrechte sitzposition. 

Am Freitag werde ich bei Canyon sein das AM und das XC Probe fahren. 
Ich entscheide mich dann zwischen xc 7.0 und am 6.0


----------



## der_tank (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine das Gesamtgewicht. Das ist ein Unterschied von guten 1,4 kg. Dachte erst, das macht ja nix, aber ich bin am WE mal ein Rad von einem Freund gefahren, das um ca 1,5 kg leichter ist als meines, und das war schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## lieberrunter (19. Oktober 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Wieso ? Der Dämpfer sorgt doch für mehr Traktion am Hinterbau, weil das Bike sich somit viel besser an den Boden anpassen kann. Und das gilt doch auch bergauf.. Zum Beispiel bei Wurzeln etc..


du hast ja soooooooooo recht


----------



## xXJojoXx (19. Oktober 2011)

lieberrunter schrieb:


> du hast ja soooooooooo recht


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Oktober 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Jo weil bei der Laufleistung das Innenlager dann meist auch die Hufe hoch macht. Da ist nen Komplett wechsel sinnvoll.



Innenlager hab ich gestern erst getauscht, aber die alte Kurbel wieder drangeschraubt. Das alte Lager hatte Spiel..

Innenlager kostet ja nur 10 einzeln...


----------



## Monche (30. Oktober 2011)

der_tank schrieb:


> Ich meine das Gesamtgewicht. Das ist ein Unterschied von guten 1,4 kg. Dachte erst, das macht ja nix, aber ich bin am WE mal ein Rad von einem Freund gefahren, das um ca 1,5 kg leichter ist als meines, und das war schon ein Unterschied.



hey, ich war am freitag bei canyon und bin ein AM und ein XC gefahren... 
ich habe mich für das AM entschieden wegen dem federweg und der sehr gemütlich, aufrechten sitzposition..

Das XC geht aber wirklich spürbar besser nach vorne als das AM. 
Wenn man beim AM richtig beschleunigen will, taucht es doch sehr ein bei offenen dämpfern. Genau das ist beim XC anders.... der hintere dämpfer kommt mir etwas härter vor, er taucht kaum ein beim beschleunigen.

das gewicht selbst habe ich jetzt nicht verglichen... aber man merkte beim fahren wirklich das das xc ein leichtgewicht ist...

ich hoffe dir bei deiner entscheidung geholfen zu haben....

gruß Timon


----------



## der_tank (30. Oktober 2011)

hey Timon,
das sind dochmal Aussagen, unter denen ich mir was vorstellen kann. Ich habe die Möglichkeit aufgetan, mal ein XC Probe zu fahren. Dann bin hoffentlich auch ich schlauer. Meine derzeitige Wahl wird wohl auf das XC fallen, da ich wahrscheinlich nur sehr sehr selten in Gelände unterwegs sein werde, in dem 150mm Federweg notwendig sein werde.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Gruß

der_tank


----------



## Monche (30. Oktober 2011)

gern geschehn... ich denke das deine wahl ein xc zu kaufen die richtige ist.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Oktober 2011)

Seh das ähnlich wie Timon....

..ich bin 4 Jahre ein XC in L gefahren und nun seit einem halben Jahr ein AM in M. Das AM ist zwar 1kg schwerer, etwas weniger spritzig dafür aber handlicher, gemütlicher und hat mehr Reserven im Gelände. Mit abgesenkter Gabel kann ich auch sehr schnell XC-Strecken fahren. Man könnte zur Not ja auch einen leichteren Laufradsatz für XC im Wechsel montieren.

Habe gefühlt nun quasi zwei bikes in einem. Das XC war mir immer etwas zu eingeschränkt in der Funktion obwohl es zugegebenermassen besser bergauf ging. Runter ist das AM der Hammer.

Habe meinen Kauf nicht bereut. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wo und was man fährt. Im Grunde reicht ja oft sogar ein hardtail aus....Spaß machen tun 150mm aber auch auf dem trail.


----------

